# A pair of bolts



## Bill78 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hi. Made my eldest a pen and toolbox pencil from a couple of stainless steel bolts back last December. The bolt head of the pen turns to operate the mechanism and the bolt head of the pencil pushes down over the bolt body to open the pencil clutch jaws. He is an engineer - hence the bolts!


----------



## Curly (Apr 17, 2016)

Excellent!!! Any more pictures from other angles? One isn't enough.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 17, 2016)

Awesome from what I can see. :wink:


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 17, 2016)

Those are great.


----------



## CREID (Apr 17, 2016)

Cool!


----------



## stuckinohio (Apr 17, 2016)

Very Cool!


----------



## magpens (Apr 17, 2016)

Ultra Cool !


----------



## SteveG (Apr 17, 2016)

Those are both beyond COOL! Talk about a double screw job!


----------



## CREID (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm detecting a COOL theme here.:beer:


----------



## Curly (Apr 17, 2016)

CREID said:


> I'm detecting a COOL theme here.:beer:


. Theme or thread?


----------



## CREID (Apr 17, 2016)

Curly said:


> CREID said:
> 
> 
> > I'm detecting a COOL theme here.:beer:
> ...



A thread theme actually.:biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Apr 18, 2016)

Cool !!!  Nicely made !!
Pens from bolts...who would have thunked it..:biggrin:


----------



## Bill78 (Apr 18, 2016)

Many thanks for the "cool" comments - much appreciated! My son confirms that he also considers them to be cool, and he uses them which really makes me happy! I don't think that there is a much sadder thing than spending time to make pens that then sit in drawers.

I have attached four more images (thanks for asking Curly!) - two of which show detail of how they were made up. The pencil is a standard toolbox / artists pencil mechanism. The sharpener is fitted into an extension from the bolt head so that it can be screwed onto the mechanism and then pushed down to operate the pencil jaws. The pen is based on a Berea Atrax mechanism and tubes with the lower tube glued into the bolt. I'm using the same principle to make two differently themed items for my youngest (who is also an engineer and got me started on pen making). I'll post pictures once these are finished.

Thanks again - and hope we all continue to enjoy this fantastic hobby / craft for a LONG time.


----------



## Bill78 (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks Curly - appreciate the comment!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 18, 2016)

Bill very innovative. Taking this idea to the next level has to be very satisfying and rewarding. Great job and thanks for showing. We look forward to seeing your next project.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 18, 2016)

Hey now !!!!  a SET of bolts. I like 'em.


----------



## BKelley (Apr 18, 2016)

Great job.  How 'bout a pictorial step by step.  I think enough of the group would be interested, I know I,d like drawings or pics for my "one of these days " project notebook.

Ben


----------



## CREID (Apr 18, 2016)

BKelley said:


> Great job.  How 'bout a pictorial step by step.  I think enough of the group would be interested, I know I,d like drawings or pics for my "one of these days " project notebook.
> 
> Ben



Yea, that would be COOL.


----------



## Bill78 (Apr 19, 2016)

BKelley said:


> Great job.  How 'bout a pictorial step by step.  I think enough of the group would be interested, I know I,d like drawings or pics for my "one of these days " project notebook.
> 
> Ben


Thanks for asking Ben. I am a newby contributor to the site - only been in and out looking and being amazed and inspired by other people's work up to now. I do enjoy making kit pens for friends and family (and have even sold a few!) - but wanted to try to be more creative. I will spend more time finding out how to put together some notes and posting them in the right part of the site.


----------



## Si90 (Apr 19, 2016)

Fantastic, love them.


----------



## Jgrden (Apr 19, 2016)

Si90 said:


> Fantastic, love them.



I'd pay good money to go to England and watch you make one of these creations.


----------



## Bill78 (Apr 21, 2016)

Jgrden said:


> I'd pay good money to go to England and watch you make one of these creations.


You are far too kind John - I have seen some of your creations and it is me who would need to pay to travel I assure you!

Thanks for the kind words!

Bill


----------



## More4dan (Apr 22, 2016)

Bill hope you believe imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. I just made a bolt pen like yours but made the mistake of using a graded bolt by mistake.  Drilling took over an hour and resharpening bits also the way.  Works with a slimline kit and 3/8" x 5" fine thread bolt for those of us in the Colonies.  

I made one for my Dad who won't use the "too nice" ones I've made in the past.  He also complained that last pen was too polished and he had a hard time gripping the pen. Your design takes care of both issues.  I'm playing with using a cotter pin as a clip if I can figure a way to attach it.  

A hex socket head bolt would also be cool. 


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 22, 2016)

I see Skip  our resident bolt pen maker has had some influence here.  He has done various designs.

What I would like to see you guys take it to the next level and add a stand so you can post in our new forum. How about a socket or the whole socket wrench.


----------



## More4dan (Apr 23, 2016)

Instead of fighting another hardened bolt on the lathe I just made a bolt from aluminum round and hex bar. Thanks again. 

Danny


----------



## Bill78 (Apr 23, 2016)

More4dan said:


> Instead of fighting another hardened bolt on the lathe I just made a bolt from aluminum round and hex bar. Thanks again.
> 
> Danny


Thanks Danny. I am glad that you liked the post. As jttheclockman indicates, the idea for making a pen from a bolt originates with SkipRat - I just added the twist of using a pen mechanism and also making a matching pencil. As for using real measurements rather than metric - it's getting harder over here to find to find them now! Glad your Dad enjoyed his pen - my son does too (for very similar reasons).

Now a stand???? Mmmmm. A socket / wrench - even more Mmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## More4dan (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm thinking how can I adapt for a fountain pen?  Maybe a coupler for the cap? 

Here is the aluminum one.


----------



## MShepard (Apr 26, 2016)

Outstanding! Oops, I screwed up...  Cooool


----------

